
The Guerrilla Guide to Interviewing (version 3.0) - davidkellis
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/GuerrillaInterviewing3.html
======
engtech
If you like this, you may want to get a copy of the book this evolved in to:
"Smart and Gets Things Done"

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/06/05.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Gets-Things-Done-
Technical/dp/15...](http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Gets-Things-Done-
Technical/dp/1590598385?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1181076229&sr=8-1)

$3 used, $11.61 new

Not sure if there's an ebook version, searching for a PDF brings up some
programmer's blog who looks like he's hosting it illegally by accident.

